# 1st bath bombs



## opalgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

These are my first attempts at bath bombs.  How long do they take to dry.  It seems like they won't dry because the oil is the wet additive.  How hard do they get?  Any input would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## opalgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

they are starting to bubble out a little on the sides.  Is this from spritzing water on them?


----------



## carebear (Sep 29, 2009)

oh, are you getting warts?  that's generally because too much water was used in your mixture  or sometimes from high humidity.

hopefully it'll stop soon, but if not often the bombs get kinda "flat" as in they won't fizz.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

They sure look pretty opalgirl .


----------



## opalgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks!  Warts, that's too funny.  So should I not spritz with water?  There are so many recipes out there.  I'd really like to find one that produces a nice bubbly durable bomb.


----------



## lsg (Sep 30, 2009)

Try putting them in a warm oven to dry out well.  My oven has a bread proofing setting--about 100 degrees F.  I sometimes put my bath salts and bath bombs in the oven at that setting, especially if the humidity is high when I am making them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I do not use water or witch hazel on my bombs. I only use the oil called for in the recipe. I let mine sit on wax paper for two days and they harden up nice. I then wrap them in cello and rafia.


----------



## twilightluver (Sep 30, 2009)

bcomrade- where did u get those cute red and white boxes???


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

twilight, they are from the dollar store believe it or not! We have them in our theatre room. We also have really big ones that hold a big bag of popcorn.


----------



## tincanac (Oct 9, 2009)

bconrade884 said:
			
		

> I do not use water or witch hazel on my bombs. I only use the oil called for in the recipe. I let mine sit on wax paper for two days and they harden up nice. I then wrap them in cello and rafia.



I just found these in my manic search for the perfect bath bomb - I am so going to wait for your advice over there!


----------



## pink-north (Oct 15, 2009)

opalgirl said:
			
		

> These are my first attempts at bath bombs.  How long do they take to dry.  It seems like they won't dry because the oil is the wet additive.  How hard do they get?  Any input would be appreciated.  Thanks!



Very nice bombs. How do you get the colour and do they stain the tub?


----------



## opalgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks.  I use the liquid color from Bramble Berry.  They do not stain the tub but they do color the water a little which I like.


----------



## krissy (Nov 2, 2009)

lsg said:
			
		

> Try putting them in a warm oven to dry out well.  My oven has a bread proofing setting--about 100 degrees F.  I sometimes put my bath salts and bath bombs in the oven at that setting, especially if the humidity is high when I am making them.


how long does it take to dry out when you do this?  i live in a very humid house and so far all my bombs have warted themselves til they look diseased!


----------



## hobbiz (Nov 3, 2009)

@krissy: did you try to turn your Air Conditioner on? Can anyone tell me what is the best humidity percentage for making bath bombs? 
I tried to mold by a XMAS ornament but the bombs stick to the mold.


----------



## krissy (Nov 3, 2009)

hobbiz said:
			
		

> @krissy: did you try to turn your Air Conditioner on? Can anyone tell me what is the best humidity percentage for making bath bombs?
> I tried to mold by a XMAS ornament but the bombs stick to the mold.



no air conditioner right now...it is way to cold for that here. (at least for me it is  ) i did try to keep them near the heater though.


----------

